# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Не форматируется флешка

## Максут

Народ, помагите. По каким-то причинам перестала исправно работать флешка (Sony Memory Stick PRO Duo 1Gb). Средством винды не форматируется. Пишет, что форматирование не может быть завершено. Пробовал какую-то соневскую утилитку для форматирования MemoryStick, но она вроде бы отформатировала ее, а флешка все равно не фурычит. Выкидывать??? Даные на ней вообще не нужны, но флешка сама нужна. Плиз помогите, если могите  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

В чем именно проявляется неисправность? Я верно понял, что не только в невозможности форматирования?

----------


## Максут

Дело в том, что без форматирования флешка не работает. Предлагает отформатировать стандартными средствами винды, а они как я ранее писал не работают

----------


## PavelA

Я потерял ссылку на утилиты для флешек. Для каждого производителя она своя.
Есть универ с сайта НР. они ее убили у себя, надо искать по другим ссылкам, особеннно по проформатирование загрузочных флешек.

----------


## NickGolovko

1) Откуда вы брали фирменную утилиту производителя - с сайта или с диска, который обычно прилагается к флэшкам?

2) Немного не в тему есть универсальная утилита FlashBoot. Она предназначена для других целей, но в ней есть функции форматирования. Ее можно попробовать как стороннее средство - сможет ли она в принципе произвести форматирование.

И еще к слову. Если мне не изменяет память, Memory Stick - это обычно карты памяти для мультимедийных устройств. Вы используете вашу карту в этом качестве или просто как носитель информации?

----------


## Step

> Я потерял ссылку на утилиты для флешек. Для каждого производителя она своя.


http://rdm.kiev.ua/flashutil.php  В свое время она мне показалась настолько полезной, а сайт настолько невзрачным и дышащим на ладан, что я сайт целиком на винт стянул.

----------


## ICETWO

Возьми обычьный диск с WinXP, оставь флешку в компе начьни установку, когда попросит в какой диск установить ты там увидиш свою флешку.
Удали раздел с флешки и создай новый с любой файловой системой толи FAT или NTFS.
У тебя на флешке стала файловая систима RAV лечиться только виндой. :Smiley:

----------


## sewell

А про такой способ и не подумал- очень грамотно  :Smiley:  А мне удалось поднять флешку только старым добрым Partition Magic и только из под DOS, который уже давно не пользовал из-за его древности.
P.S. Знаком с данным способом, для форматирования флешки под загрузочную...

----------

